# Benefit blushes and their MAC equivalencies



## pahblov (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have to confess that Benefit makes me go mad over their colours with their cute packaging and cheeky names. However, Benefit is hopelessly expensive in Canada, and I can't justify spending $30 plus on a blush when I get MAC at a pro discount. So....

For those of you lucky enough to have substantial (or not) collections of MAC and Benefit could you please dupe the following Benefit blushes with MAC products?

Dandelion (the perk-me-up pink powder)
Thrrob (the "turned-on" face powder)
Georgia (a peach powder that radiates sunshine) and
Dallas (the perfect combination of bronzer and blush!)

Merci beaucoup for all your help!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2008)

i find it really hard to sell benefit powders as _blushes_. at my store we only carry dandelion, georgia, dallas, & hoola. dandelion & georgia are merely finishing powders.. neither gives off a significant amount of colour but they do help to add a subtle glow to the skin. & i'd classify both dallas & hoola as bronzers. both have matte finishes, with dallas being quite a bit rosier (hence, "the perfect combination of bronzer & blush!") hoola is a true tan shade, similar to NARS laguna bronzer but without the shimmer. MAC-wise, i'm not sure if any of these have dupes?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm sure thrrob does, but i haven't been lucky enough to play with it yet.


----------



## pahblov (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't realize how sheer dandelion and georgia were! Thanks for clearing up the confusion


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

I am NW15, so I can wear dandelion as a blush.  It is sheer and a hint of color, but that's all I need with some looks. I don't think that would work as a blush on much darker skin tones.   It could be a highlighter. ??? M.A.C. Blushes have more density of color to me.

These are all pictures of Dandelion blush in natural light.


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm nc 35-40 and have used dandelion as a blush before. i actually finished the whole thing! it IS sheer, but that's good because i have a heavy hand with blush. it adds a nice sheer pink look to your cheeks that looks natural and it does appear to "wake your face up". maybe a dupe would be pink swoon? IF i had to pick. but pink swoon is darker.


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2008)

MAC Cute is almost identical to Dandelion.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i'd be really stoked to see if there's a mac (or anything) equal to thrrob..


----------



## yc2405 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'd have to agree with ..kels*.  I LOVE everything Benefit, but thwir "blush" powders are definitely more light finishing powders.  So if you are specifically looking for a blush, then paying $30 just wouldn't be worth it in this case.  

Their new sheer cream blushes are to die for though & do give a good strong colour, depending on how much you apply. Plus at $18 they are much more purse-friendly & I find that as the cream is so thick a little goes a long long way, so you'll definitely be getting value for your money.


----------



## missgiggly (Mar 22, 2008)

I have bought a ton of Benefit stuff (it was my introduction to makeup really!) but I have to agree.. Dandelion is so light, in the end I add some mineral powder as a blush just to show off a bit of colour. I do have an olive complexion though so maybe it is lighter on me than others, but I will look up MAC's 'Cute' or something darker perhaps to avoid using powders (just because of the convenience)


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 15, 2008)

hi everyone,

I didn't know that this thread already exist, sorry for posting a similar question in the recommendation forum, it's a beginner's mistake.

I urgently need rec. for dupes from MAC for benefits DALLAS and HOOLA.

I cannot stand the smell and the packaging of benefit's DALLAS and HOOLA, and I really prefer MAC blushes, so please, please give me some recs !!

Please list the dupes as following:

1. powder blush dupe for DALLAS
2. creme blush dupe for DALLAS

3. powder blush dupe for HOOLA
4. creme blush dupe for HOOLA

I have found out that Benefit's Rush Hour stick is nearly identical with MAC's lipie Fast Play, so I think there will be equivalents to the blushes, too. 

In Germany, Benefit products are much more expensive than MAC, so I would apreciate any recs you could give me and other ladies interested in these dupes.

Thank you so much for your help !!


----------



## little_miss_mac (Aug 15, 2008)

i'm not quite sure, but I think that MAC eversun beauty powder blush (not sure if you can still get it) is like benefit's Dallas.  If you can't find eversun, try MAC's mineralize blush in Warm Soul (I heard that one was very similar!)

I hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 15, 2008)

hi little _miss_mac,

thank you sooo much !!

I'll have to look at MAC's HP at once !!


----------



## Hortensia (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

are there any new MAC blush recs, especially for "Dallas" ??


----------

